

U.S. Is Secretly Collecting Records of Verizon Calls - palidanx
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/07/us/nsa-verizon-calls.html?hp

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5830604>

